# Freedivers.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok well I'm not as new as you'd think, to this forum. It's been a while though. Figured I'd introduce myself to the divi community. I'm also found on spear board as "lyterkillsling". I'm a freediver. I can use scuba. And I love whacking fish with the ol KOAH boom stick! If anyone in here share an common interest in Freediving get at me I'm always looking for new buddies to hit wrecks with also check out pensacola freedivers on facebook. This year a few of Us will be doing a bit of blue water hunting as well.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

How long have you been doing the blue water thing? I have gotten into it and we are always looking for another person when we go.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah Chris, can't wait to stick some fish when you get back. If anyone else freedives or Bluewater hunts let me know. I'll always pitch in for gas. I have all the right gear And lots of experience in the water. Looks like its gonna be a good year offshore.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

im all for freediving my man. myself and a good friend are about to get serious with it. just send me a pm when you want company and we will roll for sure. nate


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OnGrade said:


> How long have you been doing the blue water thing? I have gotten into it and we are always looking for another person when we go.


Really? You lose my number? I wasn't the one broke your ladder... Me and Froto were on our dive, that was you n Lil Paul...hahaha. Just kiddin man. :thumbsup: Seriously, it's been a while amn...you work too much


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I have net been able to dive blue water yet. I've been Freediving and shooting reef fish for years. I just got a gun over 60" and all the float line and float a wahoo or tuna could handle. I'm just ready to get in that deep blue and blast one! 

Skram get ready ill be home the 10th.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

FreeDiver said:


> I have net been able to dive blue water yet. I've been Freediving and shooting reef fish for years. I just got a gun over 60" and all the float line and float a wahoo or tuna could handle. I'm just ready to get in that deep blue and blast one!
> 
> Skram get ready ill be home the 10th.


Word. We are gonna hit it this weekend. Can't wait


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Been looking for some people who spearfish this area. I'm from SFL, spearing is great down there!

How deep do you guys usually drop?
I been to 76ft but like to stay around 40 or so...it's been about a year since I have been out..


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Ill hunt any depth from 40 - 80. I'm really wanting to get into Bluewater more.


----------



## BamaSpearo (Mar 21, 2013)

Glad to see its not all bubbleheads on here. I also am obsessed with freedive spearfishing and have all the right gear. I'd love to meet some of you guys and a blue water spearfish trip would pretty much complete my life.


----------



## FCUK (May 21, 2014)

Good Day, I'm looking for a Freediver Buddy, I just past my FII 1 last weekend. I'm in the area of Destin FL until November, Looking forward to meet new friends. I've 10 years of diving, 6 years of port inspection diver and currently Clearance diver, I'm safety oriented, planing to buy a speargun in the near futur, Cheers!

You can send me an e-mail @ [email protected]

Jeff


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in spearboard a lot. [email protected] 

When I'm home im on the fly, so keep in touch. Check out Benthic OCEANSPORTS for al your gear, mike is a killer guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

